# [solved] AMD Radeon HD 7970 support

## KAMIKAZE_

Hi there! Yesturday I've got my new videocard which is GIGABYTE GV-R797OC-3GD Radeon HD 7970. Unfortunately I can't get it working with Xorg. Tried to use aticonfig (from ati-drivers 12.2 package) with no luck. Is there any success story with HD 7000 cards?

----------

## Ant P.

To use a 7xxx in Linux you currently need the beta drivers, which AMD only supplies to Ubuntu.

----------

## chithanh

12.2 supports the 7970 now, maybe you can be more specific about your problem?

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> 12.2 supports the 7970 now, maybe you can be more specific about your problem?

 

This is my xorg.conf (created by aticonfig --initial): http://pastebin.com/TG2L5aRs

And this is info gathered by amd tool (comes with ati-drivers I believe): http://pastebin.com/bL37G4Ug (there are some problems staring line 3750)

X server tries to start, then I see black screen without mouse cursor and nothing even blinks.

----------

## chithanh

```
[  731.278524] BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/7563
```

Google says that this is due to kernel preemption. But whether it causes your problem I don't know. Other than that there is no error in Xorg.0.log.

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [  731.278524] BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/7563
> ```
> ...

 

will try to fix that. Does anyone have an xorg.conf example of working HD7xxx ? Or at least HD 6xxx  :Smile: 

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

Solved by switching to ~amd64  :Smile: 

----------

## MarcusXP

Can you please tell me how you made your 7970 work on Gentoo?

I have a 7950 and I can't get it working, the screen goes blank right after grub.

I used to have a Radeon 6870 which worked okay.. but not after I changed the video card with 7950.

To configure the kernel for 6870 I followed the guide below, but there is no info about the Radeon HD 7xxx series...

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

thanks a lot,

----------

## eusanpe

MarcusXP,

Were you able to get this to work. I am having the same issue as you are after installing the Catalyst 12.6 beta drivers.

Thanks,

Tony

----------

